# απολακοποίηση = delacquering



## crystal (Mar 31, 2009)

Καλημέρα! Χωρίς χρήσιμο συγκείμενο... 
Απ' όσο βλέπω, στην Ελλάδα πρέπει να υπάρχει μόνο μία, στα Οινόφυτα. Υποτίθεται πως αυτή η μονάδα βοηθάει στον περιορισμό των ρύπων που εκλύονται στην ατμόσφαιρα κατά την απόρριψη/ ανακύκλωση. (Επίσης υποτίθεται πως εγώ έχω μπροστά μου ένα οικονομικό κείμενο - η πιο ύπουλη ορολογία είναι αυτή που ξεπετάγεται μπροστά σου από το πουθενά!) 
Αν είχα άλλα στοιχεία για το τι ακριβώς είναι και τι κάνει αυτή η εγκατάσταση, θα σας τα έφερνα. Αλλά το γκουγκλ σιγεί, και τα λεξικά μου, επίσης.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για οποιαδήποτε ιδέα που μπορεί να βοηθήσει.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2009)

Επειδή η λέξη είναι τόσο εξωφρενικά περίεργη που μπορεί να είναι λάθος, μήπως μπορείς να μας δώσεις το όνομα αυτής της βιομηχανίας;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2009)

ΕΤΕΜ Α.Ε. (http://www.naftemporiki.gr/audionews/listenstory.asp?id=1524359):
Στο χυτήριο στα Οινόφυτα Βοιωτίας πραγματοποιήθηκε πρωτοποριακή πράσινη επένδυση, με την εγκατάσταση *γραμμής απολακκοποίησης*, που είναι η πρώτη του είδους στην Ελλάδα, με την οποία επιτυγχάνεται η μηδενική εκπομπή ρύπων και υγρών αποβλήτων στο περιβάλλον. Επίσης, εγκαταστάθηκε νέα γραμμή ομογενοποίησης μπιγιετών.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2009)

Ωραία, θέλει δύο κάππα. Και τι είναι η "απολακκοποίηση";


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2009)

Αυτό πήγαινε για νήμα αποβλακοποίησης — να μας κάνει πιο βλάκες απ' όσο είμαστε.

Η απολακοποίηση είναι delacquering, έτσι;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2009)

Όποιος έχει σκεφτεί την _απολακοποίηση_ για το _delacquering_... τι να πω... ας μην πω καλύτερα...

Τέλος πάντων, η δική μου πρόταση για το _delacquering _είναι *αποβερνίκωση*.


ΥΓ1 Τα δύο κάππα μάλλον από παρετυμολογική σύγχυση του συντάκτη της Ναυτεμπορικής (με τον _λάκκο_).

ΥΓ2 Το σάιτ της ΕΤΕΜ με την περιγραφή της εν λόγω βιομηχανικής εγκατάστασης δεν λέει τίποτα σχετικό: http://www.etalbond.com/default.asp?siteID=3&pageid=47&langid=2


----------



## crystal (Mar 31, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αυτό πήγαινε για νήμα αποβλακοποίησης — να μας κάνει πιο βλάκες απ' όσο είμαστε.



Δεν το κατάλαβα - θέλεις να μου το εξηγήσεις;

Και να σκεφτείτε ότι το έψαξα και με διπλό κάππα, αλλά μόνο στην ονομαστική, οπότε πάλι είχα μηδενικά αποτελέσματα.
Ζαζ, αν κατάλαβα καλά, οι ενστάσεις σου εντοπίζονται στην ελληνική απόδοση του όρου, κι όχι στο ότι στα αγγλικά θα το πούμε delacquering (μερσί, Νίκελ!). Σωστά;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2009)

crystal said:


> Ζαζ, αν κατάλαβα καλά, οι ενστάσεις σου εντοπίζονται στην ελληνική απόδοση του όρου, σωστά;


Ναι. :)....


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως ένιωσα βλάκας, κολλημένος στο λάκκο. Ενώ το λογοπαίγνιο με την αποβλακοποίηση προκύπτει αβασάνιστα. Βεβαίως, περισσότερο βλάκα με έκανε να νιώσω το νήμα για την ψυχή του Γιουνγκ — για να μην πω οι κόντρες για τον Δαρβίνο.


----------



## crystal (Mar 31, 2009)

Για άλλη μια φορά, είστε ανεκτίμητοι. :) Ευχαριστώ! 
Αργότερα που δεν θα πνίγομαι, θα καθήσω να διαβάσω για το delacquering, να μου φύγει κι η απορία.



> Βεβαίως, περισσότερο βλάκα με έκανε να νιώσω το νήμα για την ψυχή του Γιουνγκ — για να μην πω οι κόντρες για τον Δαρβίνο.



;)


----------



## Elsa (Mar 31, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εγώ πάντως ένιωσα βλάκας, κολλημένος στο λάκκο. Ενώ το λογοπαίγνιο με την αποβλακοποίηση προκύπτει αβασάνιστα. Βεβαίως, περισσότερο βλάκα με έκανε να νιώσω το νήμα για την ψυχή του Γιουνγκ — *για να μην πω οι κόντρες για τον Δαρβίνο*.


Ουφ! Ευτυχώς, δεν είμαι μόνη...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2009)

Εμένα πάλι, η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν "Για κάποιον Λάκη μιλάνε, που απολακοποιήθηκε".


----------



## crystal (Mar 31, 2009)

Εγώ αποπροσανατολίστηκα. Διάβασα για χυτήριο και φαντάστηκα ότι κάποιον λάκκο έχει η φάβα...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2009)

Ναι, για χυτήριο πρόκειται, αλλά πρέπει πρώτα να βγει το βερνίκι (λάκα) των ανακυκλούμενων υλικών:
Aluminum can stock is *delacquered* by treatment with a composition comprising a mixture of a polyalkylene glycol polymer and an aqueous solution of a dicarboxylic acid such as oxalic acid. *The cans are cleaned sufficiently for recycling and the solution can be reused to delacquer additional aluminum can stock.*


----------



## Elsa (Mar 31, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί, τα σύνθετα του τύπου από+χχχ+ποίηση δεν μου κάθονται πάντα πολύ καλά και αυτή η απολακοποίηση είναι καλό παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή.
Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση νομίζω πως η αποβερνίκωση που παρέθεσε ο Ζαζ είναι πολύ καλύτερη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2009)

Τώρα, πού να σου λέω, που όταν το πρωτοείδα νόμιζα ότι ήθελαν να πουν για το _ξελάκκωμα_.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2009)

Όντως, πολύ ατυχής λεξιπλασία... Πάντως _απολακοποίηση_ δεν θα μπορούσε να 'ναι και το _de-lackeying_;


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2009)

Λακέδες. Άρα *_απολακεδοποίηση_ ή, καλύτερα, *_απολακέδωση_. :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2009)

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά (αφού την περίμενα στη γωνία την απάντησή σου αυτή :)): *απολακερδοποίηση* "το να μην περιλαμβάνεται πλέον η λακέρδα στο διαιτολόγιό σου".


----------



## Elsa (Mar 31, 2009)

Νομίζω πως πρέπει να προχωρήσουμε σε αποσαχλαμαροποίηση του νήματος...


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2009)

Έφερνε σε αποβλάκωση από την αρχή. Και, για να τρελάνουμε τα μηχανάκια:

spot removal = απολεκεδοποίηση


(Μη! _Αφαίρεση λεκέδων_ είναι!)


----------

